# Problème réponse forum



## Pinsonmimi (13 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive plus à répondre dans le forum

Je me retrouve avec les messages vides et uniquement la citation et pourtant je suis bien reconnue à la connexion. Il n'y a que moi qui ai ce problème ?

http://forums.macg.co/threads/wow-probleme-graphisme-rayures.1262279/#post-12858707


----------



## Oyoel (13 Mars 2015)

Je t'avouerai que je n'ai pas de souci, mais si d'autres membres ont ce problème, alors ça veut dire que ça ne vient pas de toi


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Mars 2015)

je n'ai pas de souci pour répondre tout court mais si je cite ma réponse à moi n'apparait pas


----------



## Oyoel (13 Mars 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> je n'ai pas de souci pour répondre tout court mais si je cite ma réponse à moi n'apparait pas


Moi ça fonctionne pourtant :'(


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> Je t'avouerai que je n'ai pas de souci, mais si d'autres membres ont ce problème, alors ça veut dire que ça ne vient pas de toi


j'ai déjà eu ca
( entre autre avec le couac évoqué il y a quelques jours)

ceci dit
on peut éditer 
sauf si  ce couac que je mentionnais se répète en boucle ( ce qui était parfois le cas il y a quelques jours)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Mars 2015)

Si jamais je clique sur "citer" voilà ce que j'ai :

http://cjoint.com/?ECntP2ihn68


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Si jamais je clique sur "citer" voilà ce que j'ai :
> 
> http://cjoint.com/?ECntP2ihn68


héhé
il y a une tradition sur tous les forums
c'est de chercher un fil existant avant d'en créer un
et il existe , j'en parle plus haut
il est même  sur page 1 de la section (  en 4 e rang)

bizarrerie en mode réponse | Les Forums de MacGeneration


----------



## Pinsonmimi (14 Mars 2015)

Arrête stp avec ce ton péremptoire  !!

j'ai vu l'autre fil, mais comme d'hab je n'ai rien compris à ce que tu écrivais et donc impossible pour moi de savoir quel était ton problème, en plus on te demandait des screenshots et tu n'en as pas fait. Tu sembles avoir un problème pour répondre ce qui n'est pas mon cas.
Mon problème à moi c'est le "citer" et ça n'est pas le tien puisque tu me cites ;-) CQFD


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2015)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> Arrête stp avec ce ton péremptoire  !!
> 
> j'ai vu l'autre fil, mais comme d'hab je n'ai rien compris à ce que tu écrivais et donc impossible pour moi de savoir quel était ton problème, en plus on te demandait des screenshots et tu n'en as pas fait. Tu sembles avoir un problème pour répondre ce qui n'est pas mon cas.
> Mon problème à moi c'est le "citer" et ça n'est pas le tien puisque tu me cites ;-) CQFD


et en plus tu ne lis pas
(il y a un screenshot et c'est le même que le tien...)


----------

